# I'm gonna blow your b&#!s off



## jediwebdude (Nov 30, 2008)

This is an interesting news story. Wonder if she'll be buying a gun now:
http://www.breitbart.tv/?p=251043


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

I am glad that all she got was a bruised face and nothing worse.

Being as it happened in Berkely and in CA, I am surprised they did not arrest her for pulling or pointing a gun at someone.

It will be interesting to see if there is more on this later.:watching:


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Likely not. The "hippy" runs deep in this one, she just temporarily switched sides from "head in the sand/everyone getting along-avoid confrontation/Utopian" to "pissed off and temporary retaliation". She'll be her natural "hippy" self within a few more hours.


----------



## buck32 (May 26, 2008)

Growler67 said:


> Likely not. The "hippy" runs deep in this one, she just temporarily switched sides from "head in the sand/everyone getting along-avoid confrontation/Utopian" to "pissed off and temporary retaliation". She'll be her natural "hippy" self within a few more hours.


Would hate to have been him if he threatened to take her pot. She might have actually used the gun.:numbchuck:


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

"This is not how the police suggest you fight off an attacker"...

Just how DO the police suggest she fight of an attacker? Lay down in the back of the van with her legs spread waiting for him to find a nice quiet place?

Berkley Police... Considering they will not allow ROTC and military recrutiers into Berkley, I suggest they stop hiring former military as their cops... I suggest former military people refuse to work there...

What would happen to their police force/crime rate?

JW


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

It would have been more interesting if she blew his balls off.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

Berkley might be an old Deadhead


----------

